# Chronic Fatigue syndrome linked to imbalanced microbiome



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

I just found this article : "Chronic Fatigue linked to imbalanced microbiome"

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/releases/317181.php


----------

